# Teflon info needed



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

*All of my active service rolling stock has been equiped with ball-bearings except for a *
*few **pieces whose trucks won't accomodate BBs, and the wheelsets with the BBs in the *
*wheels R w-a-a-a-y to expensive to consider... I've thought for a long time now that I'd *
*like to try some thin-wall teflon tubing, or other slippery engineering plastic for bearings*
*in those trucks... In looking around at teflon, there appears to be more than one kind of *
*teflon, so my ? is, is there a particular type of teflon thats better suited than other types *
*for this purpose ?? or would I be better off looking at one of the other hi-tech plastics ??*
*Paul R...*


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Paul, 

I R no espert in this matter, but I would thing that for our purposes any grade of teflon would be better than none. I am not sure whose trucks you are running ,but most of the major mfgrs use a relatively slippery plastic in the injection molds as is. I have both Bachmann and USA trains with Bachmann wheel sets and all I use is a bit of white lithium grease on each axle end. 

The only other material I am aware of that is real slick is UHMW (ultra high molecular weight polyethylene). 

A source for either material would be McMaster-Carr (www[dot]mcmaster[dot]com). 

Bob C.


----------

